# هل يسمح نظام الدوله لي بصناعة الطائره أنا من السعوديه؟؟؟



## خالد الهيدان (23 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
أنا من المملكه العربيه السعوديه وأرغب بصناعة طائره هليكوبتر طبعا بالحجم الذي يسمح لها بحمل راكب واحد وقد درست الفكره وقد جمعت ماجمعت من القطع والأدوات ولكن لم أبدأ في أعدادها 
ياأخوان من لديه فكره أو معلومه عن الأجراءات المطلوبه فلا يبخل علي بها​


----------



## mani.9876543210 (20 مارس 2011)

انت اكيد بتمزح
و هيليكوبتر كمان
انت مستحيل تكون عايش في السعودية
هم رافضين ان يكون عندك طائرة سيسنا خاصة بمحرك فولكس واجن
عوضا عن ان يسمحوا لك بعمل طائرة - و هيليكوبتر كمان
يعني انت كدا مصنف ارهابي من الدرجة الممتازة
يا استاذ
في العام 86 ميلادي - اقدم ثلاثة من الطلبة في كلية الهندسة بجامعة الملك عبد العزيز على بناء " هيكل ( نموذج مصغر ) لطائرة "
فكان ان وضعوهم بغرفة يادوبك تقدر تدخل من بابها حتى لا يتمكنوا من اخراج النموذج بعد الإنتهاء منه
و ين انت فاكر نفسك عايش ؟ في شيكاغوا
السعودية هي اخر مكان في العالم تفكر تصنع فيه طائرة برشوت الي تطير فيها و المحرك على ظهرك ناهيك عن انك تصنع المصيبة الي اسمها هليكوبتر
اول تهمه ستوجه اليك ( محاولة قلب نظام الحكم ) و خد باقي التهم بعد ذلك
الله يهديك و يوفقك


----------



## نعم (23 أبريل 2011)

سبق وقرأت عن عدة اشخاص صنعوا طائرات خفيفة واحتفوا بهم في الصحف
اما طلاب جامعة الملك عبد العزيز فصنعوا طائرات تحكم عن بعد وطيروها واحتفوا بهم في الجامعة والصحف
وعندك نادي الطيران السعودي فيه طائرات خفيفة ولهم اماكن للطيران، كذلك الطيران الشراعي موجود في مدن كثيرة وله مدربين واندية
يعني توكل على الله وانجز مشروعك، لكن تذكر اهم شي السلامه، اذا وفقك الله وصنعت طائرة تطير هذا لا يعني انها آمنه او انك مؤهل لقيادتها، لابد ان تضع جميع العوامل في الحسبان

بالتوفيق


----------



## سامح الفيومى (23 أبريل 2011)

مشكور أخي نعم إبدأ ف المشروع وسنقف بجانبك واختار النموذج ولكن من الأفضل أن تبحث عن من يرعى فكرتك من مؤسسات العائلة المالكة وسمعت عن مؤسسات كثيرة لهم ف الخير لكي لا تدخل في إتهامات أنت بريء منها ولكن إن لم تجد فابحث وصمم واعمل ف صمت وسنساعدك والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## سامح الفيومى (23 أبريل 2011)

نفس مشروعك انا هاعمله بمصر ف الشهور المقبلة


----------



## بن عاطف (24 أبريل 2011)

يا اخ خالد انا عندي خلفية بسيطه في كيفية تعك الطائره الشراعية والهيلو كبتر ممكن افيدك بشي اذا كنت جاد وسمح لك بالعمل المشروع وقد اكون احد اعضاء المشروع


----------



## سامح الفيومى (25 أبريل 2011)

والله المستعان على ماتصفون


----------



## مـشـعـل (24 يونيو 2011)

شباب أنا عندي مشروع طائره صغيره براكب واحد وأنا بحاول أنجزها بالستة الشهور المقبله 

وهي فكره لحرس الحدود تساعد على مسح الحدود بفتره وجيزه


----------



## سامح الفيومى (24 يونيو 2011)

*اين أنت في المملكة؟؟*

السلام عليكم 
اريد أن شاركك في مشروعك
ولدي امكانياتي التي اتميز بها
​


----------



## عرب-نجد (24 يونيو 2011)

انتظر ظهور النموذج اخي سامح ودعني اعلم بذالك


----------



## KAKI007 (25 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
قرات المشاركة الاولى في الموضوع هناك بعض الاشخاص غائبين عن الساحة يمتلكون انترنت و اتصالات و صحف و كل الوسائل التي توصل المعلومات ياتي و يضع مشاركة تظن انك في العصر الحجرى.
لماذا يا اخي تحطم الفكرة.عندنا بالجزائر احد الاخوة في الطموح صنع طائرة صغيرة و جربها و طار بها لمسافة 3 كيلومتر .اكتشفه الرادار الخاص بالمطار ارسل الشرطة لمعرفة مصدر الاشارة عرفوا انها طائرة صغيرة بمواد محلية استجوبوه. قالوا له انك لو كنت خبرت مركز الشرطة قبل المحاولة لكي لا تكون هناك بلبلة. و تركوه دون اي حكم و توجيه اتهام.
العالم اليوم منفتح بس اخي انت اصنع الذي تريد لكن يوم التجربة يجب ان يكون هناك عدد كبير من العائلة و المقربين و ان استطعت ان تبلغ الشرطة بذلك ففعل لكي يكون عندهم علم بذلك و لن يمنعوك عن ذلك قبل التجربة ابلغ المسؤول في حيك عن الموضوع.
بارك الله فيك و الموضوع قمة في التميز هناك من الاخوة عرض المشاركة في المشروع استفد من الخبرات لانك سوف تطير و ليس السباحة في البحر .ليعم الخير على الجماعة.ننتظر جديدك لانني بصدد مشروع مماثل لطائرة دلتا.وان قررت اظافة مشروع جديد انا في الخدمة كمبتدئ في الطيران.


----------

